# Gator Blades



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

*Gotor Blades*

I was informed this week by 4 seperate mower shops that you could not buy GATOR blades for MTD products.I went the next day and bought a pair off the shelf at my local Western Auto store!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have gator blades on my Cub and its made by MTD. Do your mower shops even have gators or even know what they are:question: Well at least you found them at Western Auto .


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a set on my Deere F525 and they seem to work well and chop of the clippings better. I am going to try them out of the leaves this week as well. I also have a set that I purchased for my 4410 MMM but have not installed them yet. The standard blades on the 4410 MMM seem to be doing a good job and mulching ups the leaves so far.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

Jody, The very first shop I tried was a White and Cub Cadet dealership!!


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Mr T.

Wal-Mart carries them in season. Right now most Wal-Marts have that stuff put away and getting ready for Christmas.

But I carry them right on my shelf next to the normal MTD blades.

Bobcruisin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Agri-Supply carries Gator blades at the best prices I have seen on the internet. My Deere dealer will match their price as well. If you are interested; PM me and I can give you Ricky's phone number at the Deere dealer parts dept. and Ricky can have them drop shipped to you. 

BLADES


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I now have Gator blades on both my mowers.After one mowing using my Craftsman,I think they gave the lawn a lot nicer look than the high-blift lades that came on the mower new.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I noticed they seem to have a little better suction and lift the grass more than the OEM high lift blades and do a better job. I don't have to go back over areas as much.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief,
I found the same thing when I installed gators on my 48C deck with the Power Flow Unit. With the gators plus the lip kit, I can vacuum leaves off the driveway compared with having to blow them on the grass and then suck them up. My JD dealer now offers Predator Blades which are a very similar design to gators. I may try them when it comes time to replace the gators since I like to give my dealer business anytime I can. I also thing the teeth on the back of the gators, chops the leaves a little finer since I don't have to empty the bags quite as often.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I mowed the yard again this week,hopefully for the last time this season. The last 3 mowings have been with the Gator blades.I do not use a mulch plug in either mower.I usually have to use a lawn sweeper after every mowing,but I have not had to since using these blades.I dont know yet if its because the grass is thinner this late in the season,or if these blades actually reduce the size of the clippings that much.


----------

